
AirBnB racism claim: African-Americans 'less likely to get rooms' - pen2l
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-35077448
======
tzs
> The study suggested that black hosts were just as likely to discriminate
> against black people as white hosts were

I wonder if the discrimination is not so much against blacks as against less
wealthy people? Blacks are disproportionately represented among the less
wealthy in the US so using black sounding names as a filter will also be a
weak filter against less wealthy people.

I'd be curious if the discrimination rate depends on the type of host. In
particular, I'd like to see a comparison of hosts who are renting out a room
in their own residence and hosts who have separate houses or apartments
dedicated to AirBnB.

